# Handicap Question?



## Graham22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right section (sorry if it isnt).

Quite a while back I think I made the wrong decision in putting my 3 best cards in for my handicap which came out at 13 but over the last 3-4 rounds i havent really lvied up to it and have been hitting mid ninties a couple of times and high eighties the other times.

Is 13 a true picture or not?What would be a my handicap based on my recent rounds as said above?

Thank you


----------



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

When new members put their cards in for their handicap, they are always scored of the forward tees. When you go out in your 1st competition, you get a surprise how much further you are back on the tee. Could be two/three club lengths more for second shots. Takes awhile to get used too & scoring will suffer initially.

David.


----------



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

Its all good putting in your 3 best SC. But unless its 3 consecutive scores then it will only be slightly right. This is because to be an accurate picture there needs to be a evaluation of 10 or so rounds.

13 is good and if your scores are normally okay then having a bad patch is normal, remember its near winter - greens are soft.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you want the most accurate picture, turn in all your scores.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Play in as many regular comps as you can at your club and your handicap will adjust as you go.

Winter is approaching and it will be harder to play to your handicap soon, so if you have struggled through the better conditions you might find it a little harder to do so now.


----------



## Graham22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers for the reply guys.


----------



## mizunoking (Oct 11, 2006)

r u from the united kingdom aswell


----------



## mizunoking (Oct 11, 2006)

what course do you play at?


----------



## mizunoking (Oct 11, 2006)

i need some information on playing in junior comps im 14 and have an handicap of10


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Graham22 said:


> Not sure if this is the right section (sorry if it isnt).
> 
> Quite a while back I think I made the wrong decision in putting my 3 best cards in for my handicap which came out at 13 but over the last 3-4 rounds i havent really lvied up to it and have been hitting mid ninties a couple of times and high eighties the other times.
> 
> ...


Handicap is based on the best 10 rounds of the last 20. At minimum 5 rounds are needed.

You should put in ALL of your scores. Not doing so would be unfair. Sandbagging (term used for inflating your hdcp by not putting in low scores) is bad for the game. If you shot well for 3 rounds then that's your ability to play at. Put those in.

If you want to cheat "a little" note that only the last 20 rounds are used, so if you have 6 score to enter, put in the best ones first, so they go out first.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I started playing golf about a month ago and I now know what my adult handicap is, but im only 13. How do I change it into a junior handicap?

By the way, my adult handicap is 36 (apparently).

Thanks for any help.


----------

